# Empfehlung für Arzt bei Bruch Handknochen Raum Erlangen, Nürnberg



## GertFroebe (23. Juli 2006)

Der Doc vom Rescue Team der Transalp Challenge meint, ich habe mir einen Knochen in der Hand gebrochen. Fühlt sich auch so an. Das ist jetzt fünf Tage und eine Finisher-Party her und ich will das morgen mal untersuchen lassen. 
Hat jemand einen Tipp, bei wem/wo ich das machen lassen kann?

Vielen Dank, falls jemand eine gute Empfehlung hat! 
(die Suchfunktion ist gerade sehr unwillig)


----------



## Hebites (23. Juli 2006)

hi, jetzt wirds aber zeit...

spezialisten für alles was mit händen zu tun hat 
(chirurgie, brüche, unfälle) sind in den

Erler Kliniken
Kontumazgarten 4-18
Nürnberg
Tel. 0911 - 27 28 0

(die haben auch eine notaufnahme usw.)

grüße herbert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GertFroebe (24. Juli 2006)

@Hebites:

Herzlichen Dank  

Ich war heute dort. Dauerte keine Stunde, alle waren nett und kompetent.
Es war kein Bruch sondern wahrscheinlich eine Prellung und dabei wurde auch die Gelenkkapsel erwischt. Bin sehr erleichtert. Zwischendurch war die Hand doppelt so dick wie normal gewesen, irgendwie krumm und die Finger wollten gar nicht mehr gehorchen. Das heilt jetzt voraussichtlich normal aus und die Schmerzen sind ohne Downhill-Fahrten moderat.
Nochmals vielen Dank für den Tipp!


----------

